# stock to stock SR20DET vs. 4G63T



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

sup guys question im waitng for my stock SR20DET in 240sx 90' do you guys think i can beat a stock (my cuz car) Galant VR-4 Turbo 91' AWD? Dudes he keep talking s**t everytime wat you guys think?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If this pertains to anything other than a race on the track this thread will get deleted with the quickness. No street racing posts allowed. 

As per the original question. A completely stock SR20DET in a S13 will run approx mid to high 14's and occassionaly low 15's depending on driver.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

As long as this race is at a track it is ok i would give it to the awd it is a bit heavier about 3200-3300lbs but nearly has hp unless his is modified. It would be a drivers race in stock vs. stock.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

track yeah, he posted the same question on his gay ass site so the turth maybe tolled that the AWD will get it but he's not betting me :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the galant is real heavy, id tip the SR with some boost. There arent many mass produced cars that can beat a turbo sil mod for mod. If the 4G has some work done to it then its really hard to say.


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

these is my cuz site http://www.galantvr4.org/ubbthreads...0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1#Post175163 and here so of there commits of the topic.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

180slider said:


> these is my cuz site http://www.galantvr4.org/ubbthreads...0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1#Post175163 and here so of there commits of the topic.


 link didnt work right


----------



## 180slider (Jan 19, 2005)

type up www.galantvr4.org and search "stock 4G63 vs stock SR20DET"


----------

